# fbt new home



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

ok this is my "prototype" fbt's new terrarium. this took 6 weeks to get this far. plants and water soon to be added. please don't ask for guides as there are too many dont's rather than do's. but, hey, my first attempt. will probably make a new "proper" home soon now i know of better ideas.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

i dont see nothing :s


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

ok so i don't know how to upload photo's then. soz.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

benjo said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


cheers, but managed to sort it out myself. thanks anyway.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

looking good


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

looks great mate. Really nice sculpting. Will be toady heaven once its planted up


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Thats looking pretty darn awesome : victory:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

:2thumb:

It makes me so happy, all these toads getting lovely new homes!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice.:2thumb: All this innovation is making me think about doing something new with my FBTs- the octagonal tank looks very pretty, but isn't great for viewing. Mind you, it does seem to work, and as the boyf says, 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it!'


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Man that's fantastic.


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

that's awsome!! you'll have to keep us updated:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

thats fantastico :2thumb:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

berksmike said:


> looks great mate. Really nice sculpting. Will be toady heaven once its planted up


yeah all that chiseling took it out of me:hmm:



Ron Magpie said:


> Very nice.:2thumb: All this innovation is making me think about doing something new with my FBTs- the octagonal tank looks very pretty, but isn't great for viewing. Mind you, it does seem to work, and as the boyf says, 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it!'


pic please



liamb111 said:


> that's awsome!! you'll have to keep us updated:2thumb:


sure thing

suggestions please for 1 or 2 suitable plants keeping in mind for fbt's.
and no i don't want a tank full of plants thank you mr. freeman:lol2:
and your idea of anubias is taken on board mr. magpie. would prefer low lying plant that spreads. and thanks for the positive comments people, 
but this is just a learning curve for future projects.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

s6t6nic6l said:


> yeah all that chiseling took it out of me:hmm:
> 
> 
> pic please
> ...


Ivy seems to be doing well in my fbt tank, I have two kinds. One green and one variegated...the first is on the ground and the latter on the back...copes really well with low temps and seems to be tolerating abuse the FBTs throw at it. >>>and cheap :no1:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Ivy seems to be doing well in my fbt tank, I have two kinds. One green and one variegated...the first is on the ground and the latter on the back...copes really well with low temps and seems to be tolerating abuse the FBTs throw at it. >>>and cheap :no1:


noted. thanks.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> yeah all that chiseling took it out of me:hmm:
> 
> 
> *pic please*
> ...


SERIOUSLY crappy pic on my profile. The Anubias is doing well, though


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> SERIOUSLY crappy pic on my profile. The Anubias is doing well, though


yes. all's well there with the tanks so maybe a new fbt home (and camera):lol2:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

just another pic & the new tenants(4)


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

ok. a little bit further.








land








pond/pool

















water and changes through the day and no problems as yet i.e. leaching.


----------



## Shenaniganz (Aug 12, 2010)

my friend has got a couple of fbt in an exo and he uses a exo water bowl for the land and has it surrounded by water...nothing complicated..
but i want a few fbt's and so far the only thing stopping me from getting them is water problems... is water cleanliness a big problem?


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

Shenaniganz said:


> my friend has got a couple of fbt in an exo and he uses a exo water bowl for the land and has it surrounded by water...nothing complicated..
> but i want a few fbt's and so far the only thing stopping me from getting them is water problems... is water cleanliness a big problem?


 not if its filtered

(op)
if you add some danios and some plants in the water it will look awesome:2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

top notch :notworthy:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

firebelliedfreak said:


> not if its filtered
> 
> (op)
> if you add some danios and some plants in the water it will look awesome:2thumb:


Or just changed regularly.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

:thumb: ok. think that'll do for these critters for now. done last water change and replaced with purified water after being happy with the pool area now. 








there is a heater installed. hmm:fbt's)








ivy which was recommended(2 types)








and another plant which i don't know name of(under larger branch)









like the idea of woodland moss everywhere of which some of you have seem to got into lately so may introduce later.





































and pics of the new tenants.



























thanks again for all your reviews.:blush:


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow that is so nice lucky fbt lol


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

cheers.
the photo's don't capture the proper shade of stone really. looks a lot realistic and looks the part at night with lights out(my opinion mind). the last picture under "ok. a little bit further." post just about gets there.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice set-up- but why a heater? FBTs do fine at room temps- unless you live in an igloo!:whistling2:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Very nice set-up- but why a heater? FBTs do fine at room temps- unless you live in an igloo!:whistling2:


"there is a heater installed. hmm:fbt's)"!!!!
should have had a fiver you would be first to query that one:lol2:
not one for having central heating on all time, if it's cold i will wear something to keep me warmer, seriously though it's there just to keep the chill from the pool on very low setting when the winter calls.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> "there is a heater installed. hmm:fbt's)"!!!!
> *should have had a fiver you would be first to query that one:lol2:*
> not one for having central heating on all time, if it's cold i will wear something to keep me warmer, seriously though it's there just to keep the chill from the pool on very low setting when the winter calls.


:lol2:

Admitedly my flat never gets really cold, but even when it snowed so hard early in the year, I didn't need to heat them. but I guess the precaution doesn't hurt.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Admitedly my flat never gets really cold, but even when it snowed so hard early in the year, I didn't need to heat them. but I guess the precaution doesn't hurt.


:lol2: i was just going to ask you aswell about the heater, thinking about a thread for opinions. the lights for ambient temps through the day may be suffice you think.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> :lol2: i was just going to ask you aswell about the heater, thinking about a thread for opinions. the lights for ambient temps through the day may be suffice you think.


I do. But, as I said, even with the heating off, my flat never gets *really* cold.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

:lol2: oops. where's me pics. put album in order and got deleted. in(some) order here for anyone who cares.








































































this picture below more or less reflects the stone effect best: victory:































































ok that's enough from me now.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

*where's me pics*

:cussing:what the hell is happenin' here, they gone piccy heaven or summat, and now when i do a reply with quote to another post the photo's are not in the reply but the word "image" appears instead. HELP.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

ok. for those asking where.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/584723-fbts-new-home-2-pic.html


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

*update*



benjo said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


yes, that's what you do. thanks benjo



s6t6nic6l said:


> cheers, but managed to sort it out myself. thanks anyway.


NOT

ok this is my "prototype" fbt's new terrarium. this took 6 weeks to get this far. plants and water soon to be added. please don't ask for guides as there are too many dont's rather than do's. but, hey, my first attempt. will probably make a new "proper" home soon now i know of better ideas.



















ok. a little bit further.








land








pond/pool

















water and changes through the day and no problems as yet i.e. leaching.[/QUOTE]



s6t6nic6l said:


> :thumb: ok. think that'll do for these critters for now. done last water change and replaced with purified water after being happy with the pool area now.
> 
> there is a heater installed. hmm:fbt's)
> 
> ...


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

*filter*

does anybody use an external filter ABOVE or BELOW their tank and if so what model/make will be suffice to do the job of siphoning up from this level of water, 4" approx. thanks
p.s. the smaller the better.










and 1 update of tank for my night time viewing


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Liking the 'moonlight'- what are you using, LEDs?


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Liking the 'moonlight'- what are you using, LEDs?


yes ron, using the Lucky Reptile Moon Lamp. was gonna use a low watt moonglo but don't get the effect, plus the heat issues if using a higher watt. quite pleased with this tho'. should last a while also with being l.e.d. and lo-cost running helps.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Ivy seems to be doing well in my fbt tank, I have two kinds. One green and one variegated...the first is on the ground and the latter on the back...copes really well with low temps and seems to be tolerating abuse the FBTs throw at it. >>>and cheap :no1:


 yes thriving well, want an umbrella type now in the middle of land section for shade and hide-out. the large right hand "rock" is their favourite shelter at the mo'



firebelliedfreak said:


> not if its filtered
> 
> (op)
> if you add some danios and some plants in the water it will look awesome:2thumb:


filtration is installed now so after a couple of weeks 2 or 3 small fish and 1 anubias already "planted" with a slow waterfall left hand corner running.

2 pics and 2 videos for anyone interested.



















Fire belly toad terrarium project1 :: toadshomevideo.mp4 video by s6t6nic6l - Photobucket

http://s928.photobucket.com/albums/...ect1/?action=view&current=toadshomevideo2.mp4

just about there now methinks: victory:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

ok. new hood built to facilitate hoses/wires(clearseal viv lid not recommended)and lights. replaced hoses on filter and now a better flow for filtration & waterfall running slightly faster. fascia almost there (touch up). new heater to install then fish. maybe 2 or 3 cherry barbs what with their hardyness and size!!










top right-hand corner, inside...tenzing?

and vid so far (poor picture) soz.

Fire belly toad terrarium project1 :: toadshomevideo3.mp4 video by s6t6nic6l - Photobucket


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks good, but just a couple of comments:

Make sure the "lid" is on tightly/securely - one of our adults climbed the side and got out. The tank is 3' high and there was a small air gap under the lid, so the mesh went back on.

Won't the toxins FBTs give off (eventually) kill the fish?


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> Looks good, but just a couple of comments:
> 
> Make sure the "lid" is on tightly/securely - one of our adults climbed the side and got out. The tank is 3' high and there was a small air gap under the lid, so the mesh went back on.
> 
> Won't the toxins FBTs give off (eventually) kill the fish?


no worries there m8, almost needed crowbar to get the lid into frame and the mesh/glass are still in place. was that a FBT adult? they do like exploring. some argue they dont like running water or too much action in the water. the waterfall is only a trickle really but have noticed a couple of mine like climbing up that too.

understand your concern regarding FBT/FISH and you will see a few posts with this scenario already in place here. that is why there is filtration now but i also make 30% water change twice a week so as not to disturb the bacteria count and all processes that go on, plus the water i change with is already ion exchanged. very pure. and that's what keeps these chaps in fine fettle. but as you suggest it is still ornament effect really so, yes, not ideal for fish. just gave myself a slap for even thinking of the idea. but if anyone has the same situation with small amount of water and doing well let me know.

cheers.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

ok. 100% finito. everything running to their needs/satisfaction now hopefully. still like to know what the debate is here tho' ..........










probably "it's about time this maithering B:censor F:censor off and started another project and left us in peace"

but i'll let you lot decide what the isue is..........

and a minute of finished & night videos.

Fire belly toad terrarium project1 :: toadshomevideo6.mp4 video by s6t6nic6l - Photobucket

Fire belly toad terrarium project1 :: toadshomevideo4.mp4 video by s6t6nic6l - Photobucket

thanks.


----------

